# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Atehere kur ti.......

## Tigrimelara

Vjen në shtëpinë tënde si një i huaj që hyn në shtëpi të braktisur ku gjen derën hapur por jo dhe shpirtëra që të presin ty. Në sytë e tu nuk shof më jetën time, veten time, si dikur. Në sytë e tu shifet një det i tërbuar, një e panjohur trishtuese. Më trazohet shpirti kur të shoh të tillë, por s'kam fuqi të t'ndihmoj, ndjehem e gjallë vetëm kur thith tymin e duhanit - e vetmja kënaqësi që më ka ngelur.
Atë që ndërtuam më vite e vramë me duart tona, duke kërkuar diçka që kemi humbur apo diçka që s'e kemi pasur . Gjumin ma trazojnë ëndërrat fluide, mua më shter një e panjohur, dalngadalë shëndrohem në fantazmë.
Atje ku je tash, a ke të ftohtë, a të mungon diçka që do të mundja të t'jap unë?! Apo s'ke më nevojë për mua, si atë natë kur vallëzoja për ty, ti hiqje kokën menjanë duke më quajtur të marrë.
Unë nuk ik dot prej teje, ti nuk ik dot prej meje, por jetojmë të ndarë, na ndan një murë i padukshëm, një MALLKIM.
Oh, sa shumë më mungon edhepse për çdo ditë të kam pranë, më mungon ai që ishe dikur, më mungon ajo që isha dikur.
Fryma e jetës po më zgjon për të parë atë që nuk dua ta shof. Fundin që e kemi shumë afër e njëkohësisht edhe shumë larg.

Ytja Përgjithmonë
B....

----------

